Ask HN: Best places to learn what school doesn't teach you? - adawg4
======
giantg2
Life.

It may be a general answer, but school is only a small part of life and your
course of study only covers a fraction of a percent of the knowledge that
exists in the world. Even look at how many courses you take divided by how
many courses a university offers.

The best thing I can recommend is to research things you come across that you
are interested in and could be practical.

If you are looking for suggestions:

\- Financial basics like time-value-of-money (inflation, interest, etc),
opportunity cost, investment vehicles (bank account, CD, stocks, bonds,
options, etc)

\- Mechanical skills such as changing a car's oil, fix a leaky faucet, replace
a toilet, etc. This is stuff that you can look up when the need arises. The
point here is not to write yourself off before trying. Start with small
projects.

